# sunflower hearts



## bird_14 (Jul 4, 2003)

does any one know what sunflower hearts are? Can pigeons eat them? My mom bought a bag a bird food which I usally do and it has cracked corn in and she wont take it back and she said" it wont hurt the birds and if you you dont like it you can pick it out." Well to me if you were to shuffle it to the bottom your would have like 2 inches of it. So should I pick it out or will that corn hurt the birds.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

I think sunflower hearts are the middle part in the sunflower seed (Without the shell that is)... I searched it on google and that is what I got.

Birds usually like these, well.. I'm not sure about all but mine LOVE them! 

Sorry to hear about what happened, I know cracked corn is not very good for the pigeons though I had to feed the ferals with it afew times when my mom bought a big bag. 
How many birds do you have? Try to get a good pigeon mix for them which contains seeds and grains like: Whole corn or unpopped popcorn, white peas, green peas, maple peas, milo, millet, buckwheat, safflower, flax, barly, wheat and vetch. 
Pigeon pellets are good as well.


----------



## cooter2 (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi Bird_14,

The reason cracked corn is not recommended is that it will mold or go bad if it gets slightly damp. If you keep it inside and away from the elements it will be fine to feed to your pigeons.


Cooter


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

Go ahead and feed the mix to your birds and don't worry about it. The sunflower hearts are good for them and the corn will be okay too, my pigeons eat the chickens scratch once in a while because they are all in the same pen together and they are fine.

It can be hard when you aren't the one picking out the food for your birds. Maybe if you can explain to her why the cracked corn isn't so good for them then maybe she will know for next time so she will be able to find the right food for you. I don't like to feed peanuts to my birds and so if I end up with a bag of food with them in there then I will just pick them out. It can be little bit of a hassel for us but since our parents are so busy with doing stuff for us all the time a bit of a drag for us makes things a bit easier for them.


----------

